# shaving



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i got an ingrown hair, how ****in annoyin! :lol:
how are you meant to stop them ?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Simply turn yurself inside out, then it shal be growing out!

Do you use electric, cartridge blades (Fusion, mach 3) or a de blade razor?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

did use a battery powered gillette mach 3 thing










but ditched it for a cheapo wilkinson sword thing which is better


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

If getting ingrown hairs is rare and you are otherwise happy with your shaving method then its probably best to just stick with it.

However, a while back I tried my wilko after months of using my Muhle and it felt like a toy and gave a poor shave. Some of that will be down to not being used to it and I know I could get used to it if I had to.

But for twenty-odd kwid why not stop faffing about and get a prober razor?

If you feel you have decent technique why not go for a Muhle r41 (open comb), or if you are not so confident the r89 is as safer option, both available from connaught (if you want one it might be an idea to email him to check stock as they sell out quick)

http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html

and might as well pick up a sample pack of blades if you havent already...

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

Im assuming that as you are DE shaving you have a decent brush and soap/ creme.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to get loads but since i've started to use a safety razor (Merkur Futur) i think i have had 2 in the last 18mths 

I have heard they can be caused by pushing too hard when shaving since a heavy safety razor cuts under its own weight this doesnt happen


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol cheers paul but id prob slice my face off


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

ksm1985 said:


> lol cheers paul but id prob slice my face off


The R41 seems to have more blade exposed, its hard to describe, but it is a mild razor but it has the feel that if you were to take liberties with it, it would bite.

But the r89 is a lot safer feeling. It would be a worth step uo from the wilko one.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

i changed to a DE razor and havnt regreted it, much better.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> i got an ingrown hair, how ****in annoyin! :lol:
> how are you meant to stop them ?


Are you shaving against the grain???

That is normally a major cause of ingrown hairs...

I shave with the grain, then across it...never against it....

:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Are you shaving against the grain???
> 
> That is normally a major cause of ingrown hairs...
> 
> ...


yep you are right, but sometimes it irritates me when i go with it

hmm


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Are you shaving against the grain???
> 
> That is normally a major cause of ingrown hairs...
> 
> ...


I have a heavy growth and always shave against the grain and never had an ingrown hair before. I was always under the impression that you got them by using cheapo disposable razors? I changed my Mach 3 to a Fusion at the start of the year and love it.

Anyone had a Turkish shave before? Really do fancy one but would like to find a proper authentic place, not one of these half arsed places in Hair express type places.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

DasArab said:


> I have a heavy growth and always shave against the grain and never had an ingrown hair before. I was always under the impression that you got them by using cheapo disposable razors? I changed my Mach 3 to a Fusion at the start of the year and love it.
> 
> Anyone had a Turkish shave before? Really do fancy one but would like to find a proper authentic place, not one of these half arsed places in Hair express type places.


Never had one done myself, but apparently there are a lot of Turkish barbers over in Glasgow where you can a proper shave done.

On a shaving forum I visit Salondini was recommended.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Adam D said:


> Never had one done myself, but apparently there are a lot of Turkish barbers over in Glasgow where you can a proper shave done.
> 
> On a shaving forum I visit Salondini was recommended.


there is a shaving forum???? :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> there is a shaving forum???? :lol:


Plenty of them mate!

There are quite a few American ones and they are good, but they have different products and the humour/banter is different.

A good UK one is www.theshavingroom.co.uk that's I found out about the Turkish barbers over in Glasgow.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

ksm1985 said:


> there is a shaving forum???? :lol:


Go to theshavingroom and say you were recomended to go by people from detailing world forum, and their reply is...

"There a car cleaning forum???? :lol:


----------

